# 1911



## AZ 9mm/45 (Jan 10, 2010)

Never owned a 1911 Springer or shot one. Got a chance to buy an almost new Springer Loaded for $500.00 and figured I better jump on it. I like the way this gun shoots and plan to hunt Javalina with it in Feb. Going to put a bunch of rounds through it this coming week. If I can get good enough out to 50 yards that should cover all ends. Always hunted them with a stick bow so getting close should be the norm. Don't know much about the Loaded model as compared to the mill spec or GI or the operator as this is my first one. It also has a Hogue rubber finger grip with it but not sure if I like this grip or not. I guess practice should teach me something. Seems like a nice weapon.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds like you got a good deal!! Now, post some pics!!!:smt033


----------



## AZ 9mm/45 (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Ahhh, OK, that might not be a Loaded, it appears to be what used to be billed as the "Full Size" model. It's kind of a step between the MILSPEC and the Loaded, I have one too that's blued. If it doesn't have night sights, and given that I don't see any wear marks where an ambi safety should have been installed, it's probably not a Loaded, but $500 is still a good deal. I paid $450 for mine a few years ago.


----------



## AZ 9mm/45 (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know much about Springers, but the paper work that is with it said it is a fully loaded 1911- A1. It was purchased back in 1998 by a friend and was used to shoot 2-3 boxes of rounds through it and put in his gun safe and never used after that. The price on the box said $116.87 which to me seems like a lot of money for the gun in 98? Hope I get to use it more than he did!! It will be handed down to my son and I know he will put it to use:mrgreen:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

AZ 9mm/45 said:


> The price on the box said $116.87 which to me seems like a lot of money for the gun in 98?


I think it would cost more than that to manufacture the gun.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Check out Springfield's website. It has a complete description of all their guns, so you'll know exactly what you have. They've changed a little through the years, but you can still work it out.

Great gun, and a great buy!

Enjoy


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I still thought that the loaded Springers had an ambi safest back then. At any rate though you have a right fine weapon at a pretty nice price. How is the grouping?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

pretty sure that not all Loaded models have ambi safeties


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

So I called Springfield, it IS a loaded model, but it predates the current models that have the ambi safety and night sights. 

Where I got my previous information from was some "Book of values", not an actual blue book, but something along those lines. I wish I had the title of it on hand.

Mine was first sold in Nov of 98 and had a model number of PX9608.

The current production loaded models do all have ambi safeties (unless specifically ordered without).

Either way, $500 is still a great price. And man does this humble pie taste good. :mrgreen:


----------



## AZ 9mm/45 (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the gun very much and the grouping is great for an old man! Thanks for all the imput on this gun. If it gets the Javi for me in Feb I will post a picture. Love the trigger pull also. I will also check on the Springfield site and see if my ser # will tell me anything.


----------



## AZ 9mm/45 (Jan 10, 2010)

Got an answer from Spring. about my gun. They said it was produced before they called it a loaded and is still available as the px9109.


----------

